# New to Truma C6002-



## Punch (Jul 14, 2005)

Help please - 
I have just got a new-to-me Hymer B524(1999) and am heving difficulty in getting the heating to work - I have gas at the hob etc and power at the unit but after 30seconds the red light comes on - Is there some trick to these or something that I need to do? I can't tell if it is firing up. 
thanks


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Low water level in your tank, try filling it up and open all the hot taps for a little while, then try to start it again, my Euramobil did the same when the fresh tank was only 3% full Hope that helps

Dave


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Open some air vent flaps. Mine were all closed when delivered.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Punch,

I assume you have checked that the gas valve for the heater is open? :wink: 

It should have nothing to do with the water, as the heater is designed to run without any water. However the thing with the air vent flaps could be right. 

Another possibility could be, especially if the heater is located very far away from the gas bottle: If the van was not used for longer time then there might simply be air in the gas pipe. The electronic control of the Trumatic C heatings is quite strict there: If there is no ignition within some seconds, then the failure shutoff kicks in. Just switch it off and on again 1-2 more times.

However, if it still does not work then, then I am afraid you should contact Truma service.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Boff said:


> Hi Punch,
> 
> I assume you have checked that the gas valve for the heater is open? :wink:
> 
> ...


Excellent advice Gerhard,

Jock.


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I am sorry to read of your problems. We have had the same problem with ours for the past year and since we also tour during winter, it's a real bind. I spent £350 with an un-named agent to repair but after replacing both fans, things were no better. We can get it started by turning the thermostat down really low then have to increase it VERY slowly by 3 degrees at a time to keep it going and not cutting out. Turning it up higher results in a build up of gas in the combustion chamber which ignites with a bang blowing the top off the chimney stack!!!
I had the fortune to be talking to another camper who said he had had the same problem and Truma had replaced the igniter with a modified version which solved the problem. I would have thought Truma would have advised all service agents of this mod.
Otherwise it is an excellent heater, very ecconomical on electricity consumption and gas too. 
hope this helps point you in the right direction.
Happy Christmas, Brian.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You know, I hear of so many people having problems with these combined heaters/boilers. In all my motorhomes i've had the seperate boiler and seperate heating, all made by truma, but so much more reliable!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Snelly said:


> You know, I hear of so many people having problems with these combined heaters/boilers. In all my motorhomes i've had the seperate boiler and seperate heating, all made by truma, but so much more reliable!


Like you Shane, previous leisure vehicles have had seperate systems like Carver and Truma which have worked fine.

This is our first Combi system, and apart from sticky gas solenoid valves, (due to lack of use, as advised by Truma), our system has worked admirably. It has to be the most efficient heating system we have ever had, in terms of output, low noise levels, and gas consumption..

We do shudder at the thought of it's replacement costs, as they are supposed to be replaced after ten years usage. :? :? :?

Can we not wait until it is knackered??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

J & R


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We have the Truma 6000 system which I assume is similar to the C6002. We purchased our van last February and drove it off the dealers at 3pm in the afternoon. At 5pm we we at a MHF rally. It was dark and we did not know anyone and we had no idea how to use the heating. We slept the first night without hot water or heating - urgh.

Next day we put some water in and fired it up. Suddenly we were warm and had fantastic hot water. After a call to the dealers we discovered we could have fired the heating system up without water in the system. We were told it would have been noisy at first as it steamed off any small amount of water in the system and then it would have been fine.

The next time we went out in the van as soon as we switched on the heating system it would dump all the water, in fact as soon as we switched on the pump it would dump all the water. Another call to the dealers to be told that the automatic frost protection switch was probably faulty. We were introduced to the washing peg technique to stop the switch dumping. They then changed the auto switch over to a manual one.
For the rest of the year it has been fine until recently. During the summer we have not had to use the heating part. At the Congleton meet we wanted to use the heating fo rthe first time. As soon as it fired up it would trip out. Zaskar who is an engineer came over and checked it over. In the end it appeared as though it was the gas getting low.

Then again earlier this week the heating started to play up again. This time we had a full bottle of gas so it wasn't that. After another call to the dealers they suggested it might be the temperature sensor switch that was faulty and they would order me a new one. 

But of course it is Christmas and we fulltime in the van. We use two 1 kw heaters and they keep us warm but it is nice to have the blown air heating to occassionally heat up all areas of the van - a 28foot Euromobil. So I carefully dismantled the switch and blew loads of dust out of it. Everything now seems to work fine and I feel as though slowly the system is forcing me into becoming a truma engineer.

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> So I carefully dismantled the switch and blew loads of dust out of it. Everything now seems to work fine and I feel as though slowly the system is forcing me into becoming a truma engineer.
> 
> stew


Hi Stew,

Are you referring to the room thermostat control that is wall mounted, or another switch nearer the boiler.

Just asking out of curiosity, as we *may *have the same problem with our Truma E heater thermostat control, in the cab area.

J & R.


----------



## Punch (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for all these tips and pointers - All I managed to achieve yesterday was to blow the fuse - so- off to Maplins - and back armed with spare fuses. 
Having put in the new fuse - I was then getting flashing red light - which Truma suggest is due to low voltage - though I am currently connected to mains. That has now stopped and what I am getting is: 
1. fan runs for about 20-30 secs 
2 a Piazzo type click and a slight ignition pop 
3 then a continuous ticking for about 5-10 secs before it shuts out.

Jock&Rita - any more info on the Sticky gas solenoid valves and what to do about them would be great. thanks.

As the van has the electric water heater element and we have an electric fan heater we are not going to freeze - it also has a Trumatic E in the cab area - which is working ok.

We are based in NE London / Essex - - any recommended Truma service agents? 
Any thoughts much appreciated.

have a good Christmas


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Punch said:


> Jock&Rita - any more info on the Sticky gas solenoid valves and what to do about them would be great. thanks.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jock

we only have one temp reader and that is in the main panel which is above the door to the van

stew


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have the Trumatic C 3402, which is the same design, just less power than the 6002. And, besides some teething troubles just after purchase, which were fixed by a Truma engineer on warranty, it has so far worked absolutely reliable and very efficient.



venturer said:


> We can get it started by turning the thermostat down really low then have to increase it VERY slowly by 3 degrees at a time to keep it going and not cutting out. Turning it up higher results in a build up of gas in the combustion chamber which ignites with a bang blowing the top off the chimney stack!!!


Either a gas pressure problem (maybe the heater is designed for 30 mbar and runs on 50) or the spark plug is sooted and too much gas builds up before ignition. Surely a case for a _qualified_ Truma engineer.
In fact, that (sooted spark plug) was the teething trouble with our heater. Our dealer tried several times to fix it by himself, which did not help, until we insisted on calling a Truma engineer. He fixed the problem at once.



JockandRita said:


> We do shudder at the thought of it's replacement costs, as they are supposed to be replaced after ten years usage. :? :? :?


Don't worry. Truma has certificates (which you can download from their homepage) that allow for thirty years of usage before replacement of the heat exchanger.



Punch said:


> 1. fan runs for about 20-30 secs
> 2 a Piazzo type click and a slight ignition pop
> 3 then a continuous ticking for about 5-10 secs before it shuts out.


That sounds then more like a sooted flame detector. Seems that the flame ignites but the electronic control does not realize that. Again something a Truma engineer can easily fix.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Boff said:


> Don't worry. Truma has certificates (which you can download from their homepage) that allow for thirty years of usage before replacement of the heat exchanger.
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


Cheers Gerhard,

As usual, you have come up with a logical and informative solution.

We shall check out the Truma website for the downloads.

All the best for Christmas,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Parky (May 19, 2005)

Hi Punch, I don't use the forum as often as I should but I may have the solution to your heating problem!
Like you, my system tried to fire up in the same sequence, fan, small pop, igniter ticking 5-10 secs later -red light.
Gas bottle was full, taps on, vents clear etc.
I tried a blast of compressed air through the line in case of small blockage.
None of these solved the problem...
I eventually traced the problem.
The valve between the end of the gas pipe in, and the tank (which on mine is attached by two 'star' screws, has a small filter about half the size of your small finger nail (brass) which very easily becomes choked with water in the form of condensation.
The ambient temperature of the air around the valve or the gas inside and the temperature of the valve body must differ enough to cause this condensation which was enough to stop the gas flowing to the igniter. Hence the problems with your heating will usually occur in the winter. Solution, clear water, dry it and re-fit. I have also insulated mine as a precaution. If you prefer not to remove this then use a good hair dryer to warm up the valve body, hope this works for you. Good luck.


----------

